# Wohin mit dem Code . EJB oder JSP?



## freez (5. Okt 2006)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

ich arbeite mich gerade in das Thema EJB, JSP und Servlets ein. Ich bin noch recht weit am Anfang und habe mir ein kleines Projekt für meine ersten Gehversuche erstellt. Das klappt ja auch erst einmal ganz gut.

Ich kann mich grad aktuell nicht entscheiden, wohin ich einen bestimmten Code hin stecke. Also, zur Erklärung:

es soll eine Webseite angezeigt werden, die den Inhalt eines bestimmten Verzeichnisses (mit Dateigröße und Änderungsdatum) anzeigen soll. Ich habe eine JSP, die passende Bean dazu, die mir eine HTMLTabelle dynamisch erstellen soll (ich nenne sie mal JSPBean) und eine EJB.

Ich benötige erst einmal Code um das Verzeichniss auszulesen. Soweit ich es bis jetzt gelernt habe gehört diese in die EJB rein. So, also habe ich jetzt ein eindimensionales Array mit "File" Instanzen in der EJB.
Meine HTML Tabelle erstelle ich in der JSPBean. Diese muß nun gefüllt werden mit den Daten, die ich in der EJB habe. Dafür sehe ich nun 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Ich hole mir das eindimensionale Array von "File"s in die JSPBean, hole mir die Daten raus, wie Dateiname, Größe und Datum, wandele es jeweils in einen String um, wie ich es brauche und fülle damit die Tabelle.

oder 2.
ich erstelle in der EJB ein zweidimensionales Array mit Strings, schreibe dort die Daten aus dem FileArray rein (Dateiname, Größe und Änderungsdatum) und hole mir nur dieses StringArray in die JSPBean und muß nur noch ganz einfach die Tabelle füllen.

So, konkrete Frage ... wohin gehört der Code für die Umwandlung der Daten in den FileInstanzen in Strings? In die EJB oder JSPBean?

Für die Methode 1 spräche meiner Meinung, daß ich die Umwandlung nur für die Anzeige brauche. Allerdings spricht auch für die Methode 2 daß es doch etwas aufwendigerer Code ist.

Beste Grüße
Denis


----------



## SnooP (5. Okt 2006)

Das ist nen recht rudimentäres Beispiel... aber ich würde den Code in die JSP-Ecke packen - da es letztlich um nichts anderes als Visualisierung geht. Die Umwandlung in Strings kann man also getrost dort erledigen, also in der JSPBean, die die Tabelle erstellt... wichtig ist vor allem am Ende, dass die JSP selbst nicht vollgemüllt mit code ist, der über Taglibs und Aufrufe einzelner Methoden hinausgeht


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (5. Okt 2006)

Am elegantesten wäre es natürlich, das Ziel von JSP 2.0 - die Eliminierung von Code aus der JSP zu verbannen - zu verfolgen und Custom Tags zu verwenden. Oder zumindest eine Zwischenschicht, die die Ausgaben konvertiert, falls dies zu komplex ist.

Wenn es mit JSTL machbar ist, kann man auch die verwenden und braucht keine eigenen Tags zu erstellen.


----------



## freez (5. Okt 2006)

OK ... danke derweil, das war schon aufschlußreich.

Was verstehe ich denn eigentlich unter Custom Tags?


----------



## byte (5. Okt 2006)

masseur81 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...die Eliminierung von Code aus der JSP zu verbannen...



Immer diese doppelte Verneinung... :roll:


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (5. Okt 2006)

Oh, das passiert wenn man zwischendurch nachdenkt. ;-)

Custom Tags sind (einfach gesagt) Java-Klassen, die über einen TLD als Tags in einer JSP zur Verfügung stehen.


----------

